# Peach Bruschetta



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Here's a recipe I cut out of a newspaper at work.

2 cups peeled, pitted and diced peaches (about 3-4 peaches)

1/2 lemon, rind and juice

4 tbsp granulated sugar, divided

2 tbsp chopped fresh mint

18 diagonal slices french bread 1/2 inch thick

3 tbsp margarine or butter

3/4 tsp ground cinnamon

Brown sugar

Method :
In a medium bowl, combine peaches, lemon rind and juice, 2 tbsp of the sugar and the mint. Allow to sit at room temp for 10 to 15 minutes. lightly toast the bread, spread with margarine. In a small bowl combine remaining sugar and the cinnamon; sprinkle the cinnamon sugar over the margarine. place toast on a baking sheet, top with peache mixture, dividing evenly. sprinkle with brown sugar. broil until sugar bubbles and peaches are hot, about 2 minutes.

yield : 18 pieces


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Running-off to get my peaches!

Thanks CoolJ.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

_yuuuum_! Thanks for posting it Coolj.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CoolJ,

Your recipe reminds me of "The Italian Kitchen" series by Ruth Rogers and Rose Gray, where in one of the episodes, River Café's head chef Theo Randall, prepared a sweet version of bruschetta using Pugliese bread. If I remember correctly (it's been a while), he used peaches or nectarines, halved, mixed in a concoction of sugar and probably cinnamon, some booze went in as well. The bread was sliced thickly, buttered and laid down in a large "hotel pan"; the fruit mixture was then carefully placed on top of the slices and baked in a wood oven.

Has anyone seen this PBS series?
Has anyone bought the book(s)?



[ July 27, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I finally found the book at Indigo today. Here's the recipe I was talking about:

Bruschetta with Summer Fruits
(serves six)

6 apricots
6 very ripe nectarines or white peaches
6 plums
6 slices sourdough bread or Pugliese bread cut 1,5 cm. (½ inch) thick, with bottom crusts removed
4 oz unsalted butter, softened
2 vanilla pods (preferably Tahitian vanilla beans)
250 g (9 oz) granulated sugar
2 fl. oz Vecchio Romagna (Italian Brandy) or Amaretto
Crème fraîche to serve

Preheat the oven to 400º F.

Butter a baking tray. Butter each slice of bread on one slice only and line the baking tray with them.

Cut the vanilla pods into small pieces, and pound with the sugar in a mortar. Alternatively, roughly chop the vanilla with the sugar in a food processor.

Halve the fruits and remove the stones. Put the fruits together in a bowl. Stir in the vanilla sugar and the alcohol. Leave to marinate for 20 minutes or so.

Break and press two halves of nectarines, cut side down onto each slice of buttered bread so that it absorbs the juices. Place two halves of apricots and plums, cut side down, on top of each slice, and pour over the remaining juices from the bowl.

Bake in the preheated oven for 20-25 minutes. They should be crisp on the edges and the fruits cooked. Serve warm with crème fraîche.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Loved the serie and would love the book!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Did you tape the series by any chance?

And that would be book #4. And of course, that would be my fault again, right?

Well, Sisi, I refuse to feel guilty. HA!!



[ July 27, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

They both sound yummy! I have peaches, etc in the pantry -- those may be a breakfast course tomorrow! 

I do a cold fruit bruschetta which you goes over well. 

Baguettes, sliced, cinnamon-sugar toasted.

Strawberries, peaches and banana diced 

A cinnamon sugar sour cream, creme fraiche, or honey yogurt topping garnish

Repeat guests request it


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kimmie: I have the book too. Loooooved the TV series..

I made the pear tart recipe but it overflowed and made a royal mess in my oven. I've held a grudge ever since... Maybe it's time I forgive and attempt to forget; there's some great ideas in there...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

No I didn't tape it, I wish I did. Next time it comes on I will. I just love the way Ruth and Rose cook. Such a fresh cuisine. 

And why should you feel guilty Kimmie? Have you done something wrong?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You will find your own quote in the Bookshelf forum under Gale Gand:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The River Café Cookbook has been on my wish list for a very long time so technically Kimmie it is not your fault!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Too funny, Iza.

You know, I discovered that we should get the PBS series companion book <it sells for $25 or so (canadian currency)>, instead of River Café Books one and two, which will set you back $100, and not all the recipes from the series are there!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sounds interesting Kimmie. I didn't know there was a companion cookbook. It sounds interesting. Did you get a chance to look at it?

It's really a shame that books are not longer discounted online. I got used to 30% discount hard to go back to nothing or almost nothing with the 10%. Oh well such is life.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

Got the book at lunch. The exact title is:

_River Café - Italian Kitchen - All the recipes from the television series_

ISBN 0 09 186 798 3/$24.56 with discount card


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

How did you like the book?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kimmie, I prefered the TV series... There's room for much improvement in the book...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What didn't you like, Anneke?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ouch Kimmie, now you're really putting me on the spot!!  I haven't looked at the book for a while so I can't remember exactly. There were problems with proportions and measurements I think.. I forget. I'll have to bring it out again when I get over my busy period at school! Have you tried any of the recipes? What did you think?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Kimmie. I was thinking of going to Indigo tonight, I have a 10$ coupon that expires tonight. You know I discovered that if I go there around 6 PM I can usually find a parking spot. 

Wonder what I'll come home with...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

Only some savoury stuff like pasta dishes (that I had jotted down from the series) and where measurements are not as critical as for desserts.

Have you tried the panna cotta? Pompeyam said that's the recipe he uses all the time.

P.S.: Didn't mean to put you on the spot!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Italian Kitchen
Crust and Crumb
Artisan Baking across America
The Bread Bible
Breads from La Brea Bakery
The Bread Book (Linda Collister)
The Bread Builders
etc. etc. etc.

You might want to pawn your car and take a cab?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

no hard feelings Kimmie..!  I'll have to try the panna cotta. I remember reading reviews for their restaurant. They were saying that there were too many herbs, that the flavours were too strong. I though that was funny.... I guess for the british palate it might be! (no offense to our friends in the UK)

I keep meaning to do their fish in salt crust. MAybe this weekend!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

OH, I'm so interested, since I never did that before. Please share the outcome with us.

For more review on River Café, click here


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Well Kimmie I was reasonable. Surprise huh?







Only came back with one book. I had a book to exchange or I wouldn't have gone there. It's really dangerous to go in there otherwise. You might get tempted by too many book.

So what did it get you might ask? Artisan Baking Across America. And you know what? It's a fantastic book, I forgot if you have it or not.

Now if you'll excuse me I have some reading to do. So do you I think. How's the Italian cookbook?









[ July 31, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

I'm happy with Italian Kitchen. Artisan will follow very very soon!

No surprise. I sort of knew you were reasonable. That was the reason for the list of temptations a few posts up. 

You are sooooo excused; got some reading to do as well...



[ July 31, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

So I started reading The Italian Kitchen last night. I like the presentation and a lot of the recipes. I have sooooooo many plans...think I'll start with Chocolate Nemisis, no, Grilled Polenta with Marjoram and Gorgonzola... 

How do you like the Artisan?

Note to Anneke: Did you read the funny reviews on The River Café?

[ August 01, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Chocolate Nemesis you say, sounds interesting. Would love to hear more about it. I don’t recall it from the shows. You do have a point about the content. The shows recipes all looked so good. Next time I’m downtown I’ll go get a second look.

I am into my own dilemma. Acme's rustic baguette or the rustic herb slab or… Who knows I might even try their sourdough starter or that enticing walnut bread. And I can not overlook the rustic roasted garlic bread. You should see that loaf. It looks so good. Don’t you think so Koko?

I’ll try to wait for cooler weather to try the pandoro, kugelhopf and stollen. Stollen with baked in almond paste. I’ve been dreaming of that.

Decision, decision. I hope I’ll be well enough to try at least one of the recipe from this book during the weekend.

Kimmie instead of bagel have you consider bialy? There is a recipe in Baking With Julia as well as in Artisan. It looks pretty good.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

I will talk to you about Chocolate Nemesis later tonight (book is at home









and thanks for the information about Bialys; they require high-gluten flour, just like bagels. I know that in Baking with Julia they mention that you can use all-purpose, bread or high-gluten flour. However, I would *never* consider using all-purpose, it's not "strong" enough. I would try bread flour with the addition of vital wheat gluten to give it a boost.

I'm planning to become a member of the Round Table soon and order some flour from King Arthur. I just can't decide what to order first, I kind of want them all! I will pick-up the phone as soon as I really know what I want.

Just like you in the book store, decisions, decisions...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

As promised, here goes:

Preceding the recipes in each section of the book, you will find a presentation on the topic, followed by brief informative comments about the dish and helpful advice or information to help the reader to achieve it the right way. For example, and I quote:

It's a chocolate cake, not very high, that almost looks like a tart (on TV anyway). It's shown in the 6th show of the series. The ingredients are 1 ½ lb. bittersweet chocolate, 10 whole eggs, 1 lb 5 oz caster sugar and 1 lb unsalted butter, softened.

Seems to have a very moist, chocolatey texture. They advise that the cake should feel just set not firm like a baked cake.



[ August 01, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you Kimmie. I'll really have to go back and give a serious look at this book. I didn't really look at it yesterday in case I would want it and wouldn't have been able to buy it. I took the "what you don't know won't hurt you" approch.

Ever notice how people ears point up when you mention chocolate...

Of course all purpose flour wouldn't do for bialys. I had assumed you had found some high gluten flour. Isn't it frustrating when you can't find the ingredients you need to make a recipe?

[ August 01, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Good point Iza. The "what you don't know won't hurt you" approach is mine too.

You should see my co-workers whenever I bring something "Chocolatey"! Whatever it is usually disappears within 10 minutes!

As far as the Italian Kitchen is concerned, I have one criticism; the helpful advice or information to help the reader should have been part of each recipe, instead of a prelude to same...

The secret with this book is _awareness_.



[ August 02, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ok if you say so Kimmie. 


I can't go back there this week. I'm sure I would buy something and really I shouldn't. I'll wait a little before going back but when I do, I will check the book out again.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

Hey guys, that italian kitchen book you seem to be drooling over, could I please get the exact title, or author, or something like that.I am in chapters.ca and found 20 different variations of "the italian kitchen" and I am extremely interested by what is being said about the book.

[ August 14, 2001: Message edited by: Jonas ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

It's the one by Rose Gray and Ruth Rogers .


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

River Cafe Italian Kitchen: All The Recipes From The Major TV Series

by Author Ruth Rogers, Author Rose Gray 

ISBN 0091867983


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

Thanx guys, I'll be sure to check it out


----------

